# A few from this weekend for C&C



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

1.






2. 





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Thanks for looking and C&C is appreciated.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2012)

It's not a bad set, a couple of weak ones, but I really like the first three, especially the third one, all the lines are great.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

I wonder what the b&g look like.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps I should have said it's a good set, with only a few  weak ones.

#6 guessing the mother, but the expression doesn't do it for me.
#7 I find that her nose being just that little out of focus is distracting.
#8 the microphone in the middle, takes away from the overall image.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I wonder what the b&g look like.



The funny part is I specifically decided not to post any of the B&G just for you...I almost posted a set without any people in it at all.  

But, since you asked...


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 30, 2012)

I love the cake shot. Who needs people when you cake with a view!


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> I love the cake shot. Who needs people when you cake with a view!



Lol, I agree...


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Perhaps I should have said it's a good set, with only a few  weak ones.
> 
> #6 guessing the mother, but the expression doesn't do it for me.


Yes, it is the mother.  I loved the expression, but then I also got a chance to get to know her throughout the day.  I can definitely understand how it could seem a bit akward.


> #7 I find that her nose being just that little out of focus is distracting.


Yep, it's a new lens and I am still getting used to it.  300mm at 2.8 isn't very forgiving when it comes to DOF.  Probably should have stopped this one down just a bit.





> #8 the microphone in the middle, takes away from the overall image.


I wish I would have got a better angle on that one.  It was the bride's uncle and he played Sinatra.  It was an awesome moment and he played it really well.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Anybody else?


----------



## Tarayn (May 30, 2012)

I really like #1 (reminds me of alice and wonderland)*she shrugs


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

Like I said before, the stuff you post is usually too much mash potato, not enough steak.  No 1 & 2 are nice, but they are filler.  Not something you would want to add to portfolio or showcase your wedding work.   The portrait of B & G are too tight.  You can't print that and frame it.  There is barely room above the head.  On the top of that, the processing is horrible.  Why would you want the heavy vignetting bleed over their head?


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Like I said before, the stuff you post is usually too much mash potato, not enough steak.  No 1 & 2 are nice, but they are filler.  Not something you would want to add to portfolio or showcase your wedding work.   The portrait of B & G are too tight.  You can't print that and frame it.  There is barely room above the head.  On the top of that, the processing is horrible.  Why would you want the heavy vignetting bleed over their head?



You do understand that as an assistant, I shoot mostly filler, right?  After both of us being members of this forum since 2010, I would think you would have been able to understand that concept by now...

In regards to the B&G, those were shots you specifically asked for.  I didn't say they were great.  I posted them because you wanted to know what they looked like.

I don't know why you don't understand that I am not trying to build a portfolio, or trying to make a 'steak'.  I don't have enough time to run a wedding business.  I am not great at post processing with consistency.  I basically shoot filler to add to the album and I get paid for it.  I am not sure why you take such offense to that.

I would very much appreciate it if your critiques were more towards the images I actually post rather than the images you think I should have posted.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said before, the stuff you post is usually too much mash potato, not enough steak.  No 1 & 2 are nice, but they are filler.  Not something you would want to add to portfolio or showcase your wedding work.   The portrait of B & G are too tight.  You can't print that and frame it.  There is barely room above the head.  On the top of that, the processing is horrible.  Why would you want the heavy vignetting bleed over their head?
> ...


Seriously, move on.  Find another 2nd shooter gig or do your own thing.  You have a full time job.  You are not doing it for the money.  All of 2nd shooting gigs and assistant job I have done, I was able to capture plenty of "steak".  If I am not able to do that,  there is no way I would shoot with that person again.  All the people who have 2nd me have been able to capture a lot of good material.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

So it sounds like you are doing it for the money.  That does not sound anything like you mentioned a few months ago.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



I have no need to move on.  The clients like my shots.  The person writing the check likes the shots.

I assist.  And I sometimes post some of my shots here.

If you would rather see formals, then stop clicking on my threads.  It really is that simple.

After a few years, you should know what to expect by now.  Detail and fillers...


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

So you mostly carry bags and hold lights?  I don't understand.  You can't shoot during ceremony?  First dance?  Getting ready?  Even uncle Bob can capture the good material.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

Just trying to figure out whether it is only you setting your bar low because you are only assisting, or Cindy doesn't let you shoot enough when you assist.  Which is it?


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> So you mostly carry bags and hold lights?  I don't understand.  You can't shoot during ceremony?  First dance?  Getting ready?  Even uncle Bob can capture the good material.


Yes.  I have many shots getting ready.  I also have a ton of shots during the ceremony as well as the first dance.  Those weren't the ones I chose to share.  Again, please limit yourself to critique of the actual shots I posted, rather than the shots you wish I would would have posted, or better yet, just stop responding to my threads altogether.  You do know this forum has an 'ignore feature'?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

Ok.  1&2 are decent.  The rest are crap.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

You want me to ignore you?  Please.....  You asked for more comments.  I have received plenty of PMs from you asking why I don't give you CC.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 30, 2012)

I love the pocket watch detail photo... I love those.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 30, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Ok.  1&2 are decent.  The rest are crap.


Gee, thanks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 30, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> You do understand that as an assistant, I shoot mostly filler, right?  After both of us being members of this forum since 2010, I would think you would have been able to understand that concept by now...


 


Kerbouchard said:


> Yes.  I have many shots getting ready.  I also have a ton of shots during the ceremony as well as the first dance.  Those weren't the ones I chose to share.



You just contradicting your self.  Seriously George.. I am not trying to be an ass.  You are pretty darn harsh toward other wedding shooters (new or not).  You understand.. I hope.  When I 2nd shoot, I just find good portfolio material and edit those.  Almost anything else, I dont bother editing it.   I dont get paid enough to 2nd shoot AND edit.  If you have the time editing all the fillers, might as well be the first shooter and make good money.


----------



## rub (May 30, 2012)

1. Nice detail
2. Looks like is straight outta 1994. Sorry. For a "detail" shot, you gotta pay attention to the details like removing the pollon thats all over the ring.
3. Great shot
4. It's okay. color balance is a different on different parts of the cake.  Not a huge fan of the processing as when its in an album it would look out of place.  It doesn't fit with the set.
5. Very awkward crop. I'm not sure it should have made the cut.
6. I like this - wish her expression was a bit different, but it is what it is. a portrait orientation would have been better.
7. Again, the processing doesn't fit with the set at all.  Bad angle, bad crop, not a keeper in my books.
8. Its okay.  Mic is distracting. 
9. Cropped too tight.  
10. Cropped too tight. And the reflection makes it a junker.

I know you said they client asked for a close crop (which I doubt, but whatever.  But thats why you can shoot wider and crop appropriately.  You have to be the one who knows whats right and shoot to the right standards.  You are the professional getting paid, so you should deliver them a useful file and educate them on why you shot it if need be.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 31, 2012)

1. It's okay. I don't know much about product photography so I assume it's a good shot of the watch.

2. The clashing and busy textures kind of overwhelm me. The texture in the flower petal is competing with the diamond for attention.

3. It looks a little flat and blue.

4. I like this one. Good perspective and even lighting.

5. I like the tones. Very muted and subtle. Might a little tight...

6. Even if that's how that woman looks when she's laughing/happy....it's just not a flattering photo to me.....chin dimples...

7. Grey tones. It looks underexposed.

8. It a documentary shot. The lighting is okay. It's crisp and vibrant.


----------



## Cpi2011 (May 31, 2012)

Great stuff wonderful set of photographs. Secound and third images are amazing !!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 31, 2012)

George, I don't care what anyone says, the image of the watch is a winner to me. If this was a family piece of jewelry or a gift for the groom, then home run.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 31, 2012)

Thanks everybody...even Robin...

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## ChristianGrattan (May 31, 2012)

I really like the macro work on #1 and 2.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 31, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand that as an assistant, I shoot mostly filler, right?  After both of us being members of this forum since 2010, I would think you would have been able to understand that concept by now...
> ...



I don't want to argue with you.  I do want to try to make sure we understand each other.  The clients never see my edits.  I also do not have a portfolio.  Out of every wedding, I do a quick edit and post it for C&C.  I only do it because I want to improve and the members of this forum see things that I missed.  I take note of those, and try to do it better next time.

I have no intention of putting together a complete album.  I try to take shots that supplement the rest of the album.

I think that you think I should be trying to build a portfolio and that is why you make some of your comments...That is fine, and if every assistant gig you have, you are out there trying to build a portfolio, that is also fine.  However, that is not my goal.

I hope this helps to clear up any misconceptions and hopefully, we can have a more cordial interaction next time.

Regards,
Geoge


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 31, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> George, I don't care what anyone says, the image of the watch is a winner to me. If this was a family piece of jewelry or a gift for the groom, then home run.



Yes, it was a gift to the groom.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 31, 2012)

rub said:


> 2. Looks like is straight outta 1994. Sorry. For a "detail" shot, you gotta pay attention to the details like removing the pollon thats all over the ring.



Weird, I actually liked the fact that the pollen was there.  I do, however, understand that it could be distracting.


> I know you said they client asked for a close crop (which I doubt, but whatever.  But thats why you can shoot wider and crop appropriately.  You have to be the one who knows whats right and shoot to the right standards.  You are the professional getting paid, so you should deliver them a useful file and educate them on why you shot it if need be.



I never said that.  I also agree that those two are throwaways.  I only posted them because Robin wanted to know what the B&G looked like.  I had problems with his glasses all day.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 31, 2012)

It is always interesting to see how these threads play out.  Some people love an image while others happen to hate them.

Personally, my favorite was #3.


----------



## camz (Jun 1, 2012)

1. Nice detail there on the pocket watch.  I love to take picture of clocks or watches myself to jot the time down during a wedding.


2. Solid shot, although it's a bit busy regarding the background.  I like simplicty when it comes to the rings.


3. Nice capture on that, I know how hard it gets to document the ring exchange during the ceremony.  


4. Like mentioned nice cake shot.  Looks like you did a little too much fill light though, it needs to be compensated by some blacks.


5. Snapshot to me, don't know her significance to the bride or groom.


6. Mother of the groom? Nice capture although I rather see less vignetting 


7. A little tight but pretty good


8. Intresting how the bow ligned up along the mic stand boom.  Love the lighting on this amongst the rest.  I prefer this type of lighting vs the a more dominant onboard flash.


Generally solid Kerb for second/third shooter.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 1, 2012)

camz said:


> 1. Nice detail there on the pocket watch.  I love to take picture of clocks or watches myself to jot the time down during a wedding.
> 
> 
> 2. Solid shot, although it's a bit busy regarding the background.  I like simplicty when it comes to the rings.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed feedback...


----------

